# Diablo 3  reaper of souls ps3



## släyer2 (4. Januar 2014)

Hi 

Würde gern ma wissen ob schon jemand weiß ob und wann das neue addon von diablo3 für die ps3 rauskommt , wird es gleichzeitig mit den ps4 und pc rauskommen oder wird man ewig warten müssen.

Hab diablo3 fürn pc und ps3 wobei es mir auf der ps3 deutlich besser gefällt komme mit der steuerung einfach besser zurecht 


Gruss SLÄYER


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Januar 2014)

Für die PS4-Version (Ultimate Evil Edition) ist noch kein Termin bekannt.


----------



## Ismariel (28. Januar 2014)

Die Edition soll ja nachdem Add on für den Pc kommen soweit ich es gelesen habe aber weiß nicht mehr welche Quelle das ist.

Ich freu mich auf Reaper of Souls für Pc und Ps4 .


----------

